# Dealer Feedback Wanted



## tommag (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi
Anyone had any dealings with Premier Motorhomes and Leisure at Chichester just wanted somefeedback about them


----------



## Cacherbri (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi,

We bought our used motorhome from them 20 months ago.
We found them to be very pleasant, helpful and professional.
Some minor problems on the van were corrected with no problems.
We took it back to them for servicing after a year and we will be happy to deal with them anytime.

Edited to say Welcome to the forum, I am sure more people will be along with their views.

Ann and Brian


----------



## tempest (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi
bought our chausson welcome suite from premier in december. they were most helpfull, and so far no real problems. i had a couple of small bits missing but they sorted it out as quick as poss. would recomend them.


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi.
Just had the first service on my Burstner done by them yesterday apposed to my supplying dealer.
Very professional & polite. Would not hesitate to recommend them to other people.
GC.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Hi
We popped in there over the weekend when we were at the Naked Ladies rally. Very friendly and helpful. I have heard only good things about them. I would consider using them if they had the van I wanted. They had some very nice Chaussons in stock.

Sonja


----------

